# plecos long stringy poo



## RyRyDaFlyGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

hi my pleco has long stringy, light brown poo. it has taken him a day to let it "LOOSE" for a lack of better word. i have done some reading and from what i have gathered its a parasite. I have had him for 3 or so months and never seen this before. i havent added any new fish lately, i did put some crayfish in that i caught in the river. i change between 25 and 50 percent of the water each week. he is still sucking on the walls of the tank as usual and looks healthy, has lost an color or anything.

the poo got to be about 6 inches long before he lost it. I feed him algea wafers and he sucks on everything in the tank also.


I was just hoping for some advice, some websites say its ok and some says its parasites so i thought id ask here.

Thank you

Ryan


----------



## terryracing86 (Sep 2, 2010)

id like to know also. i have a 10" fancy pleco that has strings of poo about 8" and longer and does it very often like 3 times a week hes still active and all and looks good just curious myself thanks


----------



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

Asked about this same problem roughly a year ago to a buddy with a 10 year old common pleco. 

Said it happened all the time...nothing major.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

if you dont see a pleco taking a poo, then you worry.


----------



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

WhiteDevil said:


> if you dont see a pleco taking a poo, then you worry.


No doubt. Those things s*** more than a coffee junkie.


----------

